# σαββατοκύριακο ή Σαββατοκύριακο;



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2009)

Ποιες είναι οι απόψεις γι' αυτό το θέμα;


----------



## kabuki (Jun 19, 2009)

Καλημέρα,

Ο Τριανταφυλλίδης ον λάιν το έχει με κεφαλαίο. Το ΛΝΕΓ 2005 το έχει με μικρό και το ΜΕΛ το έχει επίσης με μικρό. Κι εγώ με μικρό το βάζω πάντως!


----------



## pshleas (Jun 19, 2009)

Για μένα, κεφαλαίο "Σ". Το συμπεριλαμβάνω στις υπόλοιπες ημέρες της εβδομάδας...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2009)

Με κεφαλαίο (αμφότερα τα συνθετικά είναι κύρια ονόματα).


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2009)

Κι εγώ με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 19, 2009)

Κι εγώ το γράφω με κεφαλαίο.

(Δεν με νοιάζει και πολύ πώς γράφεται, φτάνει να έρχεται γρήγορα και να κρατάει πολύ!)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 19, 2009)

pshleas said:


> Για μένα, κεφαλαίο "Σ". Το συμπεριλαμβάνω στις υπόλοιπες ημέρες της εβδομάδας...


Ακριβώς, έχουμε και το Παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2009)

Το ΛΝΕΓ θα έχει κάποια εξήγηση, όμως, γιατί το βάζει με μικρό. Π.χ. ότι δεν είναι μέρα της εβδομάδας, αλλά είναι προσδιορισμός χρονικής περιόδου, όπως λέμε "εβδομάδα" ή "μήνας" ή "διήμερο".


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 19, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Το ΛΝΕΓ θα έχει κάποια εξήγηση, όμως, γιατί το βάζει με μικρό. Π.χ. ότι δεν είναι μέρα της εβδομάδας, αλλά είναι προσδιορισμός χρονικής περιόδου, όπως λέμε "εβδομάδα" ή "μήνας" ή "διήμερο".


Αυτή θα πρέπει να είναι η ιδέα, αλλά, αφού όπως λέει ο Ζαζ. αμφότερα τα συνθετικά είναι κύρια, προτιμώ να διακρίνω το διήμερο ή το τριήμερο από το (Π)ΣΚ. Κάτι σαν ταξίδι για Χριστουγεννοπρωτοχρονιά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η άποψη «τα παρατακτικά σύνθετα γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό γράμμα όταν και τα δύο συνθετικά είναι κύρια ονόματα» έχει διορθώσει το *σαββατοκύριακο* (που έτσι, με πεζό, το βρίσκουμε σε Δρανδάκη, Δημητράκο, Σταματάκο) σε *Σαββατοκύριακο*. Κριαράς, Μείζον και Μπαμπινιώτης έχουν μείνει στα παλιά, με το πεζό. Εγώ το γράφω όπως μου κατέβει μια και δεν θεωρώ ότι έχει κάτσει η μπίλια. Άλλωστε το ΛΝΕΓ έχει και την _πρωτοχρονιά_ με πεζό. (Στο «Αρχιμηνιά κι αρχιχρονιά» η _αρχιμηνιά_ έχει κεφαλαίο σαν πρώτη λέξη της πρότασης :) ) Ο _μύλος_ γράφεται με πεζό αρχικό, εκτός αν είναι πολυχώρος στη Θεσσαλονίκη.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Άλλωστε το ΛΝΕΓ έχει και την _πρωτοχρονιά_ με πεζό.


Κατανοητό, γιατί εδώ πράγματι ισχύει ο νόμος του "όπως μου κατέβει": "Πρωταπριλιά", "Πρωτομαγιά" (ΛΝΕΓ) :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εγώ το γράφω όπως μου κατέβει μια και δεν θεωρώ ότι έχει κάτσει η μπίλια. [...] Ο _μύλος_ γράφεται με πεζό αρχικό, εκτός αν είναι πολυχώρος στη Θεσσαλονίκη.


Θυμίζει ρώσικη ρουλέτα η όλη υπόθεση.


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2009)

Κεφαλαίο ποντάρω, ε, χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ, αλλά δεν τρώω και τα νύχια μου πού θα κάτσει η μπίλια. 
Αυτό που κυρίως με απασχολεί ειπώθηκε ήδη εύστοχα από την Έλσα:


Elsa said:


> (Δεν με νοιάζει και πολύ πώς γράφεται, φτάνει να έρχεται γρήγορα και να κρατάει πολύ!)


 
Επειδή, λοιπόν, the weekend has almost landed κι αυτό μου φτιάχνει απίστευτα τη διάθεση, παρακαλώ επιτρέψτε μου μια πρόταση για το λεξικό των _Λεξιπαραλόγων_:
Όταν είναι μικρό και άχαρο (φουλ στις υποχρεώσεις, δουλειές, αγγαρείες κλπ.) να το γράφουμε μειωτικά _σαββατοκύριακο _ή _σκ_ (ατά!) 
Όταν είναι σαν όλα τα υπόλοιπα να το γράφουμε _Σαββατοκύριακο_ ή _Σκ_,
Όταν έχουμε μεγάλες προσδοκίες απ' αυτό ή ήταν ξεχωριστό, να το γράφουμε _ΣαββατοΚύριακο_ ή _ΣΚ, _και
Όταν αναμένεται ή ήταν σούπερ ντούπερ, όλο κεφαλαία με πολλά θαυμαστικά... 


nickel said:


> Ο _μύλος_ γράφεται με πεζό αρχικό, εκτός αν είναι πολυχώρος στη Θεσσαλονίκη.


Ή αν μιλάμε για το μεγάλο μπάχαλο, οπότε θα πρότεινα το ηχηρότατον: ΜΥΛΟΣ ;)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 19, 2009)

Εκτός από το ότι θα ψήφιζα δαγκωτό αυτά που λέει ο ντάεμαν για το σαββατοκύριακο, εγώ θα έλεγα πως γράφεται με μικρό (και έτσι το γράφω πάντα) γιατί η λέξη δεν αποτελεί μέρα της εβδομάδας, αλλά όπως ειπώθηκε και παραπάνω μια χρονική περίοδο, όπως η εβδομάδα, ο μήνας, ο χρόνος. 
Με άλλα λόγια, δεν υπάρχει η μέρα σαββατοκύριακο, αλλά οι μέρες Σάββατο και Κυριακή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2009)

Και αφού δεν βλέπω να το θίγει κανένας:

Ποιο είναι το σωστό: ΣαΚυ ή ΣουΚού; (ή σακυ; ή σουκού; )


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

Παρεμπ, γέλασα με τους πολλούς που γράφουν _ΠαρασκευοΣαββατοΚύριακο_.

Εγώ γράφω *Σ-Κ* και προφέρω [σουκού].


----------



## pit (Jun 19, 2009)

Οι οδηγίες και οι σημειώσεις, πάντως, που μας δίνουν οι εταιρείες για τον υποτιτλισμό, καθώς και τα εγχειρίδια γλωσσικής επιμέλειας του Πατάκη, πάνω στα οποία στηρίζονται οι περισσότερες οδηγίες/σημειώσεις των εταιρειών, το δίνουν με πεζό γιατί, λέει, δεν είναι πλέον κύριες λέξεις, αλλά αλλάζει η δομή τους. Λέει κι άλλα, αλλά δεν τα θυμάμαι όλα. Εγώ το γράφω με μικρό γιατί θυμάμαι ότι με έπεισε η αιτιολόγηση των εγχειριδίων. Δεν ακολουθώ πάντα τυφλά τους νέους/παλιούς κανόνες. Αυτός, πάντως, με κάλυψε.

Υ.Γ. Για όσους δεν το ξέρουν, τα εγχειρίδια επιμέλειας του Πατάκη βασίζονται στη γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη και στις σημειώσεις που έχει συλλέξει η Άννα Ιορδανίδου τόσα χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2009)

Ο _Οδηγός_ του Πατάκη λέει:

Όταν και τα δύο συνθετικά γράφονται με κεφαλαίο, το σύνθετο γράφεται με κεφαλαίο:
_Σαββατοκύριακο, Νικολοβάρβαρα, Καθαροδευτέρα_


----------



## argyro (Jun 21, 2009)

Αν και το έγραφα με μικρό στο παρελθόν (χωρίς να ξέρω γιατί), ρώτησα κάποτε ένα διορθωτή και μου είπε με κεφαλαίο, δίνοντάς μου την ίδια εξήγηση που ήδη έχετε παραθέσει. Έκτοτε, το γράφω πάντα με κεφαλαίο. Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω καλά, πάντως ακολούθησα την άποψη του διορθωτή.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 21, 2009)

Σκαφάτα Σαββατοκύριακα


----------



## pshleas (Jun 22, 2009)

Λέω να κάνω το ΠΣΚ (Παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο [Πουσουκού]) --> ΠΣΚΔ Παρασκευοσαββατοκυριακοδεύτερο [Πουσουκουδού]). Άλλη μια μέρα εκτός γραφείου, κακό είναι;
Έχουμε και τη μπέμπα να χαζεύουμε...


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2019)

Επειδή είδα σε μια ομάδα του Facebook να γίνεται συζήτηση για το _σ/Σαββατοκύριακο_, ας φρεσκάρουμε το νήμα μας εδώ.

Στα νεότερα λεξικά βλέπω ότι τόσο το ΧΛΝΓ όσο και το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ προτιμούν να λημματογραφούν *Σαββατοκύριακο*. Το ΧΛΝΓ δεν αναφέρει τη διαδεδομένη γραφή με το πεζό.

Έκανα και ένα ψάξιμο στο ΛΝΕΓ: Το λήμμα *σαββατοκύριακο* είναι με πεζό αρχικό, αλλά στα παραδείγματα βρήκα μόνο δύο _σαββατοκύριακα_ με πεζό και 13 _Σαββατοκύριακο/-α_!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2021)

Αναβίωση νήματος.

Σε κάποια μεγάλη γνωστή πλατφόρμα, έχουν προσλάβει μερικές εταιρείες να κάνουν έλεγχο ποιότητας σε χιλιάδες ταινίες και σειρές ώστε να μην τύχει και βγει στην οθόνη κάτι με τεχνικά λάθη (ήχος, συγχρονισμός κλπ) ή με πολλά και κραυγαλέα λάθη στους υποτίτλους.

Πολλά από τα άτομα που εργάζονται σ' αυτές τις εταιρείες όχι μόνο δεν ανοίγουν λεξικό (όπως έχω διαπιστώσει πάμπολλες φορές -- με παραδείγματα όπως αυτό της "*ανύπαρκτης οδαλίσκης*"), αλλά θεωρούν ένα θέμα όπως το *σαββατοκύριακο/Σαββατοκύριακο*, στο οποίο δεν συμφωνούν καν όλα τα λεξικά, ως ΛΑΘΟΣ που είναι αφορμή να απορριφθεί ένα αρχείο υποτίτλων και να επιστραφεί στην εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού για διόρθωση. Την ίδια στιγμή, βγαίνουν στην οθόνη της ίδιας πλατφόρμας, προφανώς ως μη έχοντες κανένα πρόβλημα ποιότητας, υπότιτλοι όπου επαναλαμβάνεται πολλές φορές η αιτιατική "*τον Μεγάλο Κυνό*" (ναι, ο Μεγάλος Κύων είναι).

Δεν το χωράει νους ανθρώπου αυτό που γίνεται. Αν ήταν ανώδυνο παιχνιδάκι όπου κάποιοι διασκεδάζουν απορρίπτοντας αρχεία, απλώς θα γελούσαμε. *Αλλά κάθε τέτοια απόρριψη μετράει σε βάρος του μεταφραστή που έκανε τους υποτίτλους και της εταιρείας υποτιτλισμού που τον πληρώνει. *Την ίδια στιγμή η μεγάλη εταιρεία κωφεύει σε διαμαρτυρίες και διαβήματα που έρχονται απ' όλο τον κόσμο και διατηρεί αυτό το απαράδεκτο σύστημα ελέγχου ποιότητας.


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 14, 2021)

Καλά, δεν γνώριζα αυτού του είδους τη διένεξη και δεν πιστεύω αυτά που διαβάζω. Αυτές οι εταιρείες "ελέγχου ποιότητας" έχουν διευθετήσει όλα τα γλωσσικά/ορθογραφικά κλπ προβλήματα και έχουν καταλήξει να απορρίπτουν δουλειές για το εάν είναι γραμμένο με πεζό ή κεφαλαίο - εν απουσία μάλιστα λεξικογραφικής συναίνεσης;

Δεν είμαστε καλά μου φαίνεται


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2021)

anepipsogos said:


> Καλά, δεν γνώριζα αυτού του είδους τη διένεξη και δεν πιστεύω αυτά που διαβάζω. Αυτές οι εταιρείες "ελέγχου ποιότητας" έχουν διευθετήσει όλα τα γλωσσικά/ορθογραφικά κλπ προβλήματα και έχουν καταλήξει να απορρίπτουν δουλειές για το εάν είναι γραμμένο με πεζό ή κεφαλαίο - εν απουσία μάλιστα λεξικογραφικής συναίνεσης;
> 
> Δεν είμαστε καλά μου φαίνεται


Έχει και χειρότερα, αγαπητέ. Απορρίπτουν αρχείο επειδή έχει ένα κόμμα παραπάνω ή λιγότερο, παρά το γεγονός ότι οι οδηγίες που έχουν είναι να ψάχνουν μόνο για λάθη που επηρεάζουν αρνητικά την εμπειρία του κοινού θεατή. Κατά τη γνώμη τους, ο κοινός θεατής είναι ένας πεπειραμένος μεταφραστής/επιμελητής.


----------



## antongoun (Oct 14, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> Κατά τη γνώμη τους, ο κοινός θεατής είναι ένας πεπειραμένος μεταφραστής/επιμελητής.


Ακούγεται σαν απλώς να θέλουν να δείξουν πως είναι όντως απαραίτητοι.


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 14, 2021)

_Της πχιότητος ο έλεγχος
μας έφτασε δρομαίος
και στο (σ)αββατοκύριακο
ενέσκηψε μοιραίος

(σ)αββατοκύριακο, αχ πώς;
παιδιά πώς να το γράψω;
με κεφαλαίο ή πεζό;
κοντεύω να πλαντάξω!

-Γράψτο ρε μάνα μου όπως θες
και πες τους μάνι μάνι 
«μου τόπε ο ανεπίψογος
’πιμελητής τζιμάνι»_


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 14, 2021)

Ακριβώς έτσι είναι. Μου γύρισε πίσω αρχείο με "λάθος" το κόμμα πριν από τα εισαγωγικά. Καταλήγω να αγχώνομαι μην και μου ξεφύγει κανένα "αντικανονικό" κόμμα ή κανένα τελικό νι, αναλώνοντας εκεί όλη μου την ενέργεια, με αποτέλεσμα να δίνω λιγότερη σημασία στην απόδοση (που θα έπρεπε να είναι η ουσία). Δηλαδή, αντί να μεταφράζω για το κοινό, μεταφράζω για τους επιμελητές, για να μη με κόψουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δηλαδή, αντί να μεταφράζω για το κοινό, μεταφράζω για τους επιμελητές, για να μη με κόψουν.


Το λυπηρό είναι ότι αυτά τα άτομα δεν είναι καν επιμελητές.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2021)

Πριν από λίγο καιρό, σε μια ομάδα ξένων μεταφραστών στο ΦΒ έγραψα ότι μου έχει φανεί εξωφρενικό ότι κάποια εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού σκανδιναβικής χώρας παρέδιδε στο BBC υποτίτλους για τις δημοφιλείς σε όλους μας σειρές με μια πρωτοφανή "καινοτομία" στη στίξη. Στους υποτίτλους παρέλειπαν τις τελείες και έβαζαν μόνο τα ερωτηματικά ή τα θαυμαστικά. Τελείες έμπαιναν σπάνια, όταν π.χ. ο υπότιτλος είχε δύο προτάσεις, οπότε έπαιρνε τελεία η πρώτη, αλλά όχι και η δεύτερη. Αν ο υπότιτλος περιείχε μόνο μία πρόταση, εμφανιζόταν γυμνή χωρίς στίξη στο τέλος. Διαπίστωσα από τη συζήτηση με συναδέλφους που ήξεραν το θέμα από πρώτο χέρι ότι αυτή η πρωτοτυπία που ήταν πυρωμένο καρφί στα δικά μου μάτια είχε περάσει εντελώς απαρατήρητη από τον μέσο θεατή. 
Κι έρχεται τώρα ο ελεγκτής ποιότητας να μας πει ότι ο μέσος θεατής θα προσέξει αν υπάρχει ένα κόμμα παραπάνω ή αν το αρχικό γράμμα στη λέξη @αββατοκύριακο είναι σύμφωνο με το ένα ή με το άλλο λεξικό. Δηλαδή, ο μέσος θεατής, που όπως βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα στο ΦΒ δεν μπορεί να γράψει ούτε τρεις γραμμές χωρίς λάθη, θα ενοχληθεί από τέτοιες ανθυπολεπτομέρειες και δεν θα απολαύσει την ταινία του.


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 14, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> αυτά τα άτομα δεν είναι καν επιμελητές.


Και υπό ποία ακριβώς ιδιότητα κόπτουν τον κιμά παρουσία του πελάτου;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2021)

anepipsogos said:


> Και υπό ποία ακριβώς ιδιότητα κόπτουν τον κιμά παρουσία του πελάτου;


Στέλνουν ένα βιογραφικό στις εταιρείες αυτές δηλώνοντας ότι είναι μεταφραστές, περνάνε μια εκπαίδευση μέσω βιντεακίων για τα διάφορα τεχνικά προβλήματα που μπορεί να παρουσιάσει κάθε ταινία, δίνουν εξετάσεις για να αποδείξουν ότι αφομοίωσαν την εκπαίδευση και πιάνουν δουλειά. 
Αν μια ταινία έχει τεχνικά προβλήματα, εννοείται ότι επιστρέφεται ακαριαία για διόρθωση. Αν όμως δεν έχει τεχνικά προβλήματα, ψάχνουν για λάθη. Μπορεί να μη βρουν κανένα λάθος του τύπου που είπαμε πιο πάνω, οπότε η ταινία πάει στους θεατές, κι όποιον πάρει ο χάρος. Έξω από τα λίγα σημεία που έλεγξαν, μπορεί να βόσκουν τραγικά mistranslations ή κακοποιήσεις της ελληνικής γλώσσας, αλλά αυτά δεν τα βλέπουν. Δεν έτυχε να πέσουν πάνω σε κανένα "σαββατοκύριακο" για να απορρίψουν το αρχείο, βλέπεις.


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 14, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> Αν όμως δεν έχει τεχνικά προβλήματα, ψάχνουν για λάθη.


Μάλλον κάτι δεν πιάνω, διότι αγνοώ τα του χώρου. 
Οι τοιούτοι μεταφραστές ελέγχουν τα ενδεχόμενα λάθη μεταφραστών;
Διορθωτές διορθωτές, επιμελητές επιμελητές, δεν υπάρχουν;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2021)

anepipsogos said:


> Μάλλον κάτι δεν πιάνω, διότι αγνοώ τα του χώρου.
> Οι τοιούτοι μεταφραστές ελέγχουν τα ενδεχόμενα λάθη μεταφραστών;
> Διορθωτές διορθωτές, επιμελητές επιμελητές, δεν υπάρχουν;


Βεβαίως και υπάρχουν. Αλλά δεν περνάνε όλες οι ταινίες από επιμέλεια. Ένας μεγάλος όγκος από αυτές πάει κατευθείαν από τον μεταφραστή στον ποιοτικό έλεγχο -- όταν η μετάφραση έχει γίνει εσωτερικά, στην πλατφόρμα υποτιτλισμού της μεγάλης εταιρείας.

Επιμέλεια περνάνε στις εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού, που είναι ας πούμε οι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες. ΑΛΛΑ, κι εδώ είναι το μεγάλο "αλλά", κάποιες διεθνείς εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού χρίζουν επιμελητές άτομα που έχουν από ελάχιστη έως καθόλου πείρα στη μετάφραση. Μια από αυτές μάλιστα, με την οποία είχα συνεργαστεί αρκετά χρόνια, αμέσως μετά την ένταξη ενός νέου (και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα νεαρού) συνεργάτη στο ρόστερ της, οι πρώτες αναθέσεις που του έκανε ήταν πάντα επιμέλεια. Δηλαδή, κάνουν επιμελητές αυτούς που έχουν τη μικρότερη δυνατή πείρα. Ε, δεν θέλει και πολύ για να γίνει το κακό. Κάποιες σοβαρές εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού αντίθετα επιλέγουν τους συνεργάτες που χρίζουν επιμελητές. Άρα η πιθανότητα να έχει σοβαρό λάθος η μετάφραση είναι πολύ μικρή. Εκεί πάλι όμως θα ενσκήψει ο έλεγχος ποιότητας και πού σε πονεί και πού σε σφάζει. "Δεν βρήκα κανένα σοβαρό λάθος, ας στείλω πίσω το αρχείο επειδή εδώ έχει κεφαλαίο αντί για πεζό, που μ' αρέσει εμένα".


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 14, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> Εκεί πάλι όμως θα ενσκήψει ο έλεγχος ποιότητας


Σε αυτή έστω την περίπτωση, γιατί ο ποιοτικός έλεγχος δεν ενσκήπτει κατά του επιμελητή; Γιατί το αρχείο επιστρέφει στον μεταφραστή;
Είπαμε, δεν γνωρίζω τον συγκεκριμένο χώρο και ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση.

Όπου και εάν δούλεψα, ιδίως τα τελευταία έξι χρόνια όπου ήμασταν 4 επιμελητές έναντι 40 μεταφραστών ποικίλων γλωσσών, όταν τυχόν έφευγε "πατάτα", ο διορθωτής/επιμελητής την "πλήρωνε". Διότι, σου έλεγε, κύριε ο μεταφραστής μπορεί να έπαθε μια ενόραση και σου έγραψε τον δεσπότη Παναγιώτη. Τέλειωσε αυτός, έγραψε αυτό που έγραψε, βγήκε από το πλάνο. Έμεινες εσύ ο επιμελητής να πιάσεις το πέναλτι...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2021)

Αν έχει γίνει επιμέλεια, επιστρέφει στον επιμελητή. Αν δεν έχει γίνει επιμέλεια, επιστρέφει στον μεταφραστή.


----------

